
Ask HN: What to learn now for a Ruby / Rails developer? - licensekey
Hello,<p>First of all - please humor me if the question is somewhat colloquially phrase - I approached this as a question I would ask a knowledgeable acquaintance at the coffee-shop.<p>I know and love Rails and have enjoyed using Ruby last few years. In particular I enjoyed the fact that Ruby has so many different libraries, tools ported  &#x2F; adapted to it - I could do NLP projects, ML projects even some OpenCV stuff. Rails was great for quickly deploying fun web projects even as a joke for friends and family or for testing out some APIs. It seems like RoR is at it&#x27;s dusk and I need to move on though.<p>What would be a good framework &#x2F; language to learn to catch up with state of the art web programming?<p>I know Javascript, Python so am looking for something new that has potential to become as universal as RoR has been (was? still is?)<p>I looked into Go and it&#x27;s appealing but it seems like it has more of a &#x27;build everything from scratch&#x27; which is great, but not so fun when I need to build something quickly to interact with some API.<p>Ideally I am looking for something that would complement my foray into machine learning which I am attempting right now. So.. is there a ML-friendly language that has somewhat &#x27;universal&#x27; ambitions, has web frameworks and enthusiastic community?
======
noir_lord
I see a lot of RoR shops (and a few Laravel ones which is similar to RoR in
many ways) moving to Elixir/Phoenix.

I've considered it myself, there are some use cases where Elixir on BEAM is a
nice fit I've run into.

